# Yeah!



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Click here and rock out with your cock out!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG! 

That singer is AWESOME!!!!
To bad I am already married because he sounds HOT!!! I'd jump ALL OVER that rockin cock! LMAO


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This band sucks.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm with Zombie on this! Where the **** does Pete find this stuff? Didn't they break up or something? Jesus, I wish they would just go away!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

LMFAO!!

I was lookin at this website and found this picture and figured I needed to share this one!!!

Won't let me post it so here is the URL!

http://www.boners.com/grub/793722.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nefarious1 said:


> LMFAO!!
> 
> I was lookin at this website and found this picture and figured I needed to share this one!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot. I was trying to eat breakfast.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

You are TOTALLY welcome! Thought it was the FUNNIEST!!!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww .. come on? Who doesn't want to see someone's ass first thing in the morning with some cereal?? hehe


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't. Especially with the name of the band we used to be in tattooed on it. 

That band still sucks.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

In the Bizarro World, they rule.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

What are you talking about, Alex???

That band is f'ing HUGE in Rhode Island!
We all know that SuFiKitten77 is a HUGE fan but she's just trying to play it down so the site doesn't get over exposed or anything.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We're huge in Australia too. Don't forget that!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nefarious1 said:


> That band is f'ing HUGE in Rhode Island!
> We all know that SuFiKitten77 is a HUGE fan but she's just trying to play it down so the site doesn't get over exposed or anything.


Hey now, you promised you wouldn't let my secret out!! hehe .. that was my butt with the tattoo on it


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

MEGA-rock shall always rule. :ninja: :voorhees:


----------

